# Bream Fluorocarbon Leader



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I was just wondering what everyones prefered brand of fluoro leader is in 4 & 8lb. 
Thanks in advance,
Jack


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

FC Rock in 4lb and 6lb. I use Vanish in 8lb simply because i had some.


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunline FC Rock all the way, best value fluorocarbon on the market.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nitlon in all my FC's now.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nitlon.


----------



## hughmungus (Aug 25, 2008)

sunline v hard is your answer, pricey but well worth it
100 times better than fc crap...sorry rock, nah its not bad stuff, v hard is tougher


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

hughmungus said:


> sunline v hard is your answer, pricey but well worth it
> 100 times better than fc crap...sorry rock, nah its not bad stuff, v hard is tougher


Is there any difference in visibility?

Leader is a tough one with Bream. You're always juggling strength, visibility, length etc. Or maybe I'm just overthinking it. :?

I've had good experience with the Sunline and Nitlon ranges FWIW.


----------



## outbackAl (Oct 8, 2011)

Another vote for Sunline V-hard, I also like Toray super eging leader.


----------

